
no issue - asr1
https://blowcoin.github.io/digixdao_vulnerable.html
======
gus_massa
I'm not following this at 100%, so I have a question ...

Is this about another DAO? (i.e. not the "first" DAO created mainly by
Slock.it)

~~~
asr1
This is another dao:
[http://coinmarketcap.com/assets/digixdao/](http://coinmarketcap.com/assets/digixdao/)

------
arisAlexis
I am surprised after all this thing with the dao that they didn't update their
code!

------
rabbyte
incorrect. the "withdraw" line is not a function, it's an event. the send
happens in the conditional.

